# GT: Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Phoenix Suns [18-7] @ Dallas Mavericks [17-9]*
 | Wednesday, December 19 2007 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 9:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

The Phoenix Suns have been comfortable on the road all season. After one big win in Texas, they're primed to do something they haven't done in nearly a decade. 

Phoenix looks to complete a road sweep of the NBA's two Texas teams Wednesday night when it visits the Dallas Mavericks. 

The Suns (18-7), who defeated the Spurs 100-95 at San Antonio on Monday, haven't beaten both Texas teams on the same road trip since Feb. 14 and 17, 1998. 

They could also enter this game on a high, after handing San Antonio its first loss in 14 home games this season before a charged crowd. 


"It definitely was fun to play the last few minutes. High intensity. The fans were up and at it," said Amare Stoudemire, who had 17 points for Phoenix. "A playoff atmosphere. If you get a playoff atmosphere game in December, you know it's fun to play." 

Although the Suns improved to a conference-best 11-4 on the road and defeated the team which eliminated them from last postseason, they also treated it as just one game. 

"This game is a good building block for us and all that's left is to complete our trip with a win in Dallas," said forward Grant Hill, who scored a team-high 22 points against the Spurs while adding seven rebounds. 

Phoenix's last visit to Dallas was one of the most memorable games of the 2006-07 season. The Suns came from 15 down at the start of the fourth quarter to force overtime, and eventually won 129-127 in double overtime thanks to Stoudemire's 41 points and Steve Nash's 32 points and 16 assists. 

Phoenix has won its last two meetings with Dallas, but the series has been very even since the start of 2003-04, with the Mavericks holding an 8-7 advantage. 

Overall, Dallas (17-9) has won three in a row and five of six, and is coming off a 111-108 win on Monday against Orlando which improved the Mavs to 11-2 at home. 

"I think we're taking a step in the right direction," said Dirk Nowitzki, who scored 31 points - his third 30-point game in the last seven. He also had 11 rebounds and four assists, and hit his first 3-pointer in four games late in the fourth quarter. 

Nowitzki is a career 38 percent shooter from beyond the arc, but is hitting just 20.6 percent of his long-distance attempts this season. 

"I don't know why my 3 ball is not going in," Nowitzki said. "That's something I'll continue to shoot when it's there. Hopefully as the season progresses I can make enough at a higher percentage." 

While Nowitzki's scoring average is down to 21.2 this season from 24.6 when he was the NBA's MVP in 2006-07, Josh Howard has elevated his game. He's averaging 21.8 points and 7.1 rebounds - both career bests - in his fifth pro season. 



*Starting Lineups*





































*Devin Harris - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Steve Nash - Raja Bell - Grant Hill - Shawn Marion - Amare Stoudemire*


*Injuries*

*Mavs:* None.
*Suns:* None. 











​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think I'm going to record this game, that's usually how great they are.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I wouldn't mind 3 or 4 OTs.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> I wouldn't mind 3 or 4 OTs.


That would be FUN! I have to work tonight, so I'm going to miss the first few minutes of the game. Oh well. The end is whats important.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Phoenix looks to complete a road sweep of *the NBA's two Texas teams* Wednesday night when it visits the Dallas Mavericks.


Let's see: Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston = 3.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> Let's see: Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston = 3.


Stop making so much sense :sadbanana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

xray said:


> Let's see: Dallas, San Antonio, and Houston = 3.


Houston doesn't count this yr.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This team looks good when they are not taking jumpshots on every possession, but they just don't get to basket enough.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Best first quarter of the season.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good things happen when you push the ball in transition, the Mavs need to do that on a consistent basis to take some pressure off of the halfcourt sets. I really don't know what to make of this team right now, they are just so freakin inconsistent during the course of 48 minutes.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am just glad to see that Dallas still got it when RUNNING AND GUNNING!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This game reminds me so much of nellie days.

Man... I miss them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the defense has been the biggest key today despite the fast pace for most of the game. Usually the Suns can pick and roll us to death and score 105+ easily, but this wasn't the case today. Still not great, but if you compare it with the last years it is a lot better.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lol... sloppy plays


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't know what Jet was thinking there, no need to force the action if you are up by four.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Amare is punish Dirk at 5....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dirk hits both


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damp is having a monster game, yet he sits out during critical stretch of the game.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know what to think of after that performance.

I am still not convinced, but I like the fact they can still run with PHX.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Damp is having a monster game, yet he sits out during critical stretch of the game.


Yeah, I was wondering about that too, he was doing a good job on Amare for most of the game, very active and an inside presence on both ends.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *I don't know what to think of after that performance.*
> 
> I am still not convinced, but I like the fact they can still run with PHX.


Isn't this the story of the season so far ? :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Damp had 5 blocks...

I just looked at the boxscore, and the thing I love is the shot distribution.

Devin 16 (If the mavs' future rests with this guard, he needs his shots.)
Eddie 3 (Almost kind of like the old Griffin days.)
Dirk 20
JHo 19
Damp 4 (I'd prefer couple more shots from our big guy.)
Stack 5
Terry 10
Bass 5
George 5

There! I am taking something positive from this game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Offensively Dirk was aggressive and did a very good job, but defensively the dude looked retarded, especially in the last the two plays of the fourth quarter.
JHo stayed aggressive after the first quarter, so that was impressive.
Bass shouldn't have played.
Dampier was fabulous.
Gotta love our veterans George and Jones, experience = championship. George needs more minutes, he is playing for a contract and i am sure we all saw what he brought to the table in the fourth quarter. 
Yup...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow, a Mavs game that I was actually into and enjoyed from the get go.

A few Ninjathoughts....
1. Damp was great but flat out brainfarted a few times in the last few minutes. 
2. Devin was great the entire game, but Avery had JET running point in crunch time allowing Nash to go nuts with Amare. 
3. This is the Drik I want to see. The pass-first version is not nearly as effective. 
4. I agree with t1no that our vets needs some more PT.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know what some of you are seeing in George, he is too bad offensively and it's not that he is shutting down people on defense.


----------

